# Địa Chỉ Bán Gối Ôm Dành Cho Bà Bầu Tại TPHCM



## thanh (14/2/22)

Địa chỉ bán gối ôm chuyên dụng cho bà bầu hay đâu là địa chỉ bán gối ôm cho bà bầu ở tphcm uy tín, chất lượng,_ đảm bảo _an toàn?
Hiện nay trên thị trường có rất nhiều loại gối chuyên dụng dành cho bà bầu, nhưng không phải ở đâu cũng uy tín và bảo đảm chất lượng. Hiểu được nỗi lo đó của mẹ bầu Goldcarevietnam, một địa chỉ sản xuất và cung cấp sản phẩm gối ôm cho bà bầu uy tín, tự hào là nơi cung cấp cho nhiều đại lý shop mẹ bầu trên khắp cả nước.
Với mẫu mã đa dạng và kiểu dáng cho mẹ bầu có nhiều sự lựa chọn phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng và đặc biệt là giảm hẳn 80% tình trạng đau mỏi lưng và mất ngủ khi mang thai, đem lại sự thoải mái cho mẹ bầu suốt 9 tháng 10 ngày mang thai vất vả.
*Địa chỉ mua gối ôm chuyên dụng cho bà bầu ở đâu bảo đảm uy tín.*


Địa chỉ bán gối ôm chuyên dụng cho bà bầu *Gối ôm bà bầu*
Để mua được 1 chiếc gối ôm cho bà bầu thì rất dễ với thời buổi _cô_ng nghệ như hiện nay, nhưng để mua được 1 chiếc gối ôm chuyên dụng cho bà bầu bảo đảm uy tín, chất lượng và an toàn thì rất là khó. Gối nhái, kém chất lượng nhiều khi mẹ bầu mua về không sử dụng được mà ngược lại còn gây hại cho sức khỏe cũng như là thai nhi sẽ kém phát triển hơn. vậy goldcarevietnam là một trong những địa chỉ bán gối ôm chuyên dụng cho bà bầu mà bạn đang cần tìm rồi.
*Có những loại gối ôm chuyên dụng cho bà bầu nào?*
*Gối ôm chuyên dụng cho bà bầu chữ U*


mua gối ôm bà bầu ở đâu?
Thiết kế chữ U ôm sát đường cong cơ thể mẹ bầu giúp mẹ có tư thế ngủ nghiêng trái thoải mái và giảm đau mỏi lưng khi mang thai kiệu quả. Đường cong nhô ra ở phần thân gối giúp mẹ kê cao bụng giảm áp lực lên bụng dưới dẫn tới đau bụng dưới và trì bụng khi mang thai. Phần lưng được kê, từa vào thân gối phía _sau _giúp giảm tình trạng đau mỏi lưng ở thai kỳ _hiệu quả_.
*Kích thước gối chữ u Goldcarevietnam*
Kích thước chuẩn dành cho mẹ bầu: gối dài 1m32 rộng 0,82m, cao 25cm tiện lợi phù hợp với mẹ bầu dưới 1.7m
*Gối ôm bà bầu chữ G*


địa chỉ bán gối ôm cho bà bầu
Với một thiết hế hoàn toàn mới giúp mẹ vừa có được tư thế nằm nghiêng trái thoải mái, dễ dàng chìm sâu vào giấc ngủ hơn, cùng với những lợi ích của gối ôm bà bầu chữ u thì gối ôm bà bầu chữ G với móc G phía dưới giúp mẹ kê cao chân khi ngủ với mọi tư thế thoải mái nhất giúp giảm chuột rút thai kỳ, giúp máu lưu thông tốt hơn.
*Kích thước gối ôm bà bầu chữ G*
Kích thước tốt nhất dành cho mẹ bầu: Gối dài 1m50, rộng 82cm và cao 25cm phù hợp với tất cả mẹ bầu nằm thoải mái.
*Công Dụng gối ôm bà bầu Goldcarevietnam là gì?*

Chuyên dụng cho sự nghỉ ngơi của mẹ bầu
Chăm sóc cho bé _sau _khi sinh
Ru em bé ngủ
NGỦ NGON HƠN, THOẢI MÁI HƠN Và Tình Trạng ĐAU LƯNG, CHUỘT RÚT Cũng Giảm 80%
ánh bay đau lưng khi mang thai đến 80%
Thoải mái với tư thế ngủ nghiêng trái tốt cho sự phát triển của thai nhi
Ngủ ngon hơn để sức khỏe tốt, tinh thần thoải mái
Không lo phù chân, chuột rút, tê tay…
Thai kỳ trở nên thoải mái, nhẹ nhàng hơn
Mẹ Bầu khoẻ, cả nhà đều vui
*Gối ôm chuyên dụng cho bà bầu sử dụng như thế nào?*

*Chuyên dụng cho sự nghỉ ngơi của mẹ bầu*
Gối ôm bà bầu mẹ bầu có thể thoải mái thư giãn, với tư thế nằm nghiêng thuận lợi cho sự phát triển của thai nhi và sức khỏe của mẹ trong suốt thai kỳ.
Cách sử dụng gối ôm bà bầu này vô cùng đơn giản, mẹ bầu chỉ cần đặt nó xuống giường và nằm vào bên trong, nằm nghiêng bên trái sẽ tốt hơn nhiều và tránh nằm ngửa nhé.

*Chăm sóc cho bé sau khi sinh*
Khi mẹ bầu sinh con, việc chăm con nhỏ cũng khá rắc rối bởi thể trạng bé còn quá yếu, nguồn thức ăn chính phụ thuộc vào sữa mẹ, vì vậy mẹ thường phải bế bé và cho bú nhiều lần trong ngày, vừa mệt là mỏi tay. Mẹ bầu có thể đặt chiếc gối sao cho vòng cua thân gối dựa vào tường, dùng 2 nhánh vòng chéo qua eo và đặt bé ngay ngắn trong tay, dùng gối làm bệ đỡ, như thế bé có thể vừa bú ngon lành, mẹ lại đỡ mất _cô_ng bồng bế bé trong thời gian lâu

*Ru em bé ngủ*
Giấc ngủ đối với trẻ trong những giai đoạn đầu _sau _khi chào đời rất quan trọng, thay vì bế trẻ và ru ngủ, hoặc để trẻ trong nôi, hãy trải chiếc gối ôm bà bầu này xuống giường và đặt bé ngay ngắn trên thành, lưng dựa vào người bạn để bé cảm nhận hơi ấm từ mẹ, điều này khiến bé ngủ ngon hơn rất nhiều đấy.
Xem Ngay: *Hơn 40 Mẫu Gối Chữ U Cho Bà Bầu Mới Nhất*
*Cam Kết về gối ôm bà bầu Goldcarevietnam chính hãng*
–_ Cam kết 100% _Y hình và chất lượng, chất liệu sản phẩm
– Tất cả sản phẩm của Goldcarevietnam sản xuất đều được kiểm tra kỹ lưỡng _trước _khi đến tay khách hàng – toàn bộ sản phẩm đều được_ cam kết _cho quý khách “kiểm tra” sản phẩm rồi mới nhận
– Giao hàng toàn quốc, nhận hàng tại nhà
Liên hệ ngay hôm nay: 0339153154 để được tư vấn trực tiếp miễn phí hoặc có thể truy cập: https:// Goldcarevietnam.com để biết thêm chi tiết sản phẩm và thông số kĩ thuật gối ôm chuyên dụng cho bà bầu.
*Thông Tin Liên Hệ*

Fanpage: FB/goldcarevietnam

Website: https://goldcarevietnam.com

Hotline: 0339.153.154


----------



## Trần Thế Hiển (15/2/22)

TRẺ HỌC TRỰC TUYẾN SAO CHO AN TOÀN 
Tình hình học tập trực tuyến tại nhà vẫn đang tiếp tục tại các tỉnh thành lớn cả nước. Việc học tập của các con gắn liền với máy tính, laptop khiến các bố mẹ luôn phải lo lắng về việc con không chịu học mà con sa ngã vào:
 Game online, các loại game bạo lực
 Web đen, nội dung không lành mạnh
 Các trang web lừa đảo, dính virus
 GIẢI PHÁP NÀO CHO BỐ MẸ 
Công ty TNHH Phần mềm VTEC Software phát triển sản phẩm VAPU - BẢO VỆ & KIỂM SOÁT MÁY TÍNH khi trẻ đang học tập.
TÍNH NĂNG MÀ VAPU HỖ TRỢ BỐ MẸ:
 Quản lý cho phép khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính và truy cập internet
 Tự động chặn tất cả hơn 30.000 web đen,  game online
 Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội, youtube
 Theo dõi nhật ký sử dụng của của con
 Chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính và gửi email báo cáo hàng ngày cho bố mẹ
 Tự động chặn tất cả các Game offline cài trong máy tính
 Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.
...và còn nhiều tính năng khác nữa tùy theo nhu cầu của bố mẹ
---
Mức chi phí cực kỳ rẻ cho một phần mềm giúp "thanh lọc" sạch máy tính, để con chuyên tâm học hành, chỉ #500K/năm, tương đương #42k/ tháng rẻ hơn bữa ăn sáng của gia đình.
Cam kết hoàn tiền nếu Quý phụ huynh không hài lòng về sản phẩm.
LIÊN HỆ NGAY:
Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính VAPU
 Hotline:   Mrs. Ngọc: 0968.909.203
Websíte: Vapu.com.vn


----------

